

A failure of authorship and peer review - JohnDakota
http://lifesciencephdadventures.wordpress.com/2013/08/07/a-failure-of-authorship-and-peer-review/
Scientists shouldn&#x27;t fabricate data, but some fudge their numbers to make results look more impressive. Rarely do we see the inner workings of some labs like this...
======
mathattack
With big data and more (albeit gradual) open sourcing of academic papers,
won't this become more common?

